# Slingbox and Roamio combination question



## Lenny Briscoe (Sep 12, 2013)

Apologies if this is a dumb question. 

We currently have two cable subscriptions, one at our primary home and one at the place where we spend weekends. I would love to drop one of the cable subscriptions but still be able to watch and record live programming on TVs in both locations from the remaining cable subscription. I'm not interested in watching on an ipad in the second location; I want it to be viewable on a TV (or TVs). 

Is this possible through a combination of Slingbox and Roamio? If so, what do I need where?


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Lenny Briscoe said:


> Apologies if this is a dumb question.
> 
> We currently have two cable subscriptions, one at our primary home and one at the place where we spend weekends. I would love to drop one of the cable subscriptions but still be able to watch and record live programming on TVs in both locations from the remaining cable subscription. I'm not interested in watching on an ipad in the second location; I want it to be viewable on a TV (or TVs).
> 
> Is this possible through a combination of Slingbox and Roamio? If so, what do I need where?


Without regard to how you receive the slingbox remotely, the limitation on video quality will be the *uplink* speed of your home internet connection. I can tell you a 2Mb/s uplink does not produce a quality picture, and the remote control delay is maddening. I bite the bullet and maintain a lesser cable subscription at our summer house because, despite being a retired engineer, I have been unable to find a satisfactory way of receiving HD programming remotely from my home system.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When I watch from my Slingbox 350, the highest quality seems to use around 8Mb/s to stream. While the lowest quality streams at a speed below 1Mb/s.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

Yes you can definitely sling between two locations. The lag on the control might drive you crazy. You can airplay out of the slingmobile app to an Apple TV to view on a TV. Another option would be use a sling connected device like the WD Live.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Or a Boxee Box. I've used the Sling app on the Boxee Box a few times with good results.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

As well as the Sony GS7 GoogleTV, which seems to be on clearance at a lot of places due to the GS8 release.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Just got back from vacation where I tried slingbox/tivo for first time. 
Setup was Tivo (premier but roamio would be same) and slingbox 350 with slingbox app to a android tablet (ipad would be same) out of the tablet I ran a hdmi cable to tv ( mini hdmi on tablet end to full hdmi on tv end). I have Verizon Fios at home. Speeds were about 4mbs average. Picture quality was acceptable. As others mentioned, the lag when you try to control the tivo on the tablet was maddening. For every keystroke on the tivo remote on the tablet takes about 5 seconds for it to make the round trip. Until Tivo enables streaming outside of your home network, this is the only option. I you only watch a lot of live tv on the remote location this is great. But you want to watch recorded shows and skip commercials ie interact with the tivo, the lag will drive you crazy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bigguy126 said:


> Just got back from vacation where I tried slingbox/tivo for first time.
> Setup was Tivo (premier but roamio would be same) and slingbox 350 with slingbox app to a android tablet (ipad would be same) out of the tablet I ran a hdmi cable to tv ( mini hdmi on tablet end to full hdmi on tv end). I have Verizon Fios at home. Speeds were about 4mbs average. Picture quality was acceptable. As others mentioned, the lag when you try to control the tivo on the tablet was maddening. For every keystroke on the tivo remote on the tablet takes about 5 seconds for it to make the round trip. Until Tivo enables streaming outside of your home network, this is the only option. I you only watch a lot of live tv on the remote location this is great. But you want to watch recorded shows and skip commercials ie interact with the tivo, the lag will drive you crazy.


When I use my Slingbox 350 I typically just start playing a title or turn the news on. When I'm at my GFs house she is OTA only so I will use the Slingbox 350 to watch CNN. I don't try to use the trick play functions very often. And if I do it's typically just FF to partially skip over the commercials.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I use the skip button to jump ahead 30 secs over each commercial. That makes trick play way more tolerable with the lag. I use the ProHD and noticed the old SlingPlayer PC software is MUCH faster with remote commands. I wonder why these newer sling loaded apps are so much slower and worse than that and the Slingcatcher?


----------

